# First Public Look! 132 Year Old Winchester Rifle Found in Nevada Under A Tree



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That was cool.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not bad shape for standing around out side for over 100 years.
Someone needs to go to jail unregistered fire arm left laying around in a Nation park. Must be 20 or 30 charges to be brought.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Super cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Neat find. I wonder who they are sending it off to? Roy


----------

